# Croquenbush



## ibaketoo (Oct 25, 2009)

I need to make an inexpensive _Croquenbush _mold, I am thinking of packing a china cap with rice krispie treats, do you think this will work? After unmolding it, should I cover it with foil or leave it as part of the dessert? I haven't made one in probably 25 years!!!


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

For an inexpensive croquembouche mold make a cone from a large piece of card and line it with aluminium foil or parchment on the inside. Snip off the point with a pair of scissors and invert the cone into a tall vessel to steady it (a vase or wine cooler). Then build your croquembouche upside down inside the cone.


----------

